# Nothing's helping! What do I do?



## 22715 (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh whinge, moan! I've cut out many of the foods I thought trigger my problems but I am no better.I cut out sugars (including fruits) and high fat foods and was eating a healthy veggie diet - nothing spicy, no bread, blah, blah, blah.....I have just gone Vegan as diary seems to be causing me problems but today I feel worse than ever with shocking bloating. Within 30 mins or so of eating I bloat, gurggle and spasm. I am still having diarrhoea too.I have all the typical IBS symptoms (though my diarrhoea has been a daily occurrence now for 6 months). I have nothing suggestive of anything more sinister than IBS. I've had IBS for 20 years but have had no recent tests.I just can't understand why I cannot tolerate foods I used to eat with no problems. Not just that, but I am eating very healthily now and yet feel none the better for it.Any suggestions?PS. CAN I JUST DOUBLE CHECK THAT NARROW STOOLS ARE COMMON WITH IBS? IT MAKES SENSE TO ME GIVEN THE CONDITION OF MY STOOLS THAT THEY BE NARROW, BUT I'D LIKE TO KNOW IF IT'S EXPERIENCED MUCH BY PEOPLE ON THIS FORUM.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Often people have IBS no matter which food they eat. IBS is not as simple as being only a food intolerance problem. There are a lot of triggers, diet is only one and one that doesn't effect every IBSers.Sometimes "healthy" food has things you react to. Fruit is healthy after all, etc.If pretty much every food bothers you then eat what is healthy as the stress of trying to eat a very limited diet both physically from not getting proper nutrition and emotionally probably is going to make things worse.You may need to look to things other than diet alone to control the IBS. Very few people really can control all aspects of IBS by eliminating a few foods.Narrow stools are a common complaint among IBSers.K.


----------

